# Fishing tip # 1023. Portable gas tank vent cover.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Fishing Tip # 1023. PORTABLE GAS TANK VENT COVER.

How often do you remember to open or close the vent on your portable (6 gal) gas tanks? If you leave the vent closed on a plastic tank on a very hot day, the pressure of expanding gas can rupture the tank. IIf you forget to open the vent, you can damage a fuel pump diaphragm. Leaving the vent open when it is raining a lot can allow rainwater to drip into your gas. So, this is a serious concern.

A regular spray paint can cap is a nice fit on the filler cap of Atwood and Tempo gas tanks. Check it out.


----------

